# Family reunion this weekend



## Woodman1 (Jul 28, 2005)

We will want to se fotos of all the little Fatz's and the whole Fatz clan!


----------



## Griff (Jul 28, 2005)

Rifgt now I'm wishing I was in Fatz's family.

Griff


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jul 28, 2005)

Just one brisket?!? Geez!  :grin:  :grin:  :grin: <j/k>

Sounds like a gooOOood time!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jul 28, 2005)

Enjoy the weekend Fatz!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jul 29, 2005)

FATZ said:
			
		

> ScottyDaQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ha ! I knew that would happen ! :grin:


----------



## john pen (Jul 29, 2005)

Got my wifes reunion next week near Syracuse NY. Im providing two butts, 200 abt's and corn on the cob. Also making breakfast burittos for Sat am....


----------



## Griff (Jul 29, 2005)

Jeff

That sounds like the best of all worlds -- good eats and family.

Griff


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 30, 2005)

Man those things are labor intensive....well worth it, but I don't think I could do 200.


----------



## john pen (Jul 30, 2005)

Susan Z said:
			
		

> [quote="john pen":1z54ii0x]Got my wifes reunion next week near Syracuse NY. Im providing two butts, 200 abt's and corn on the cob. Also making breakfast burittos for Sat am....



Two hundred ABTs!  How long do THOSE take to clean, stuff, etc.  Dang!

[/quote:1z54ii0x]

Did 180 yestarday for a buddys party on Sunday..then doing the 200 this wed. Cut and gutted them all at once. Will stuff and wrap them just prior to smoke. The key is a few willing buddys and a case of LaBatts Blue ! It seems I can get all the help I need when I mention Im firing up the smoker. Not only did my buddy show up to help, he brougt halipinoe/chedder venison dogs. Smoked 'em for about 2 hours as  we were prepping the ABT's. As Rach' would say.."yummers".

An ABT warning for those that may not have served any yet. Once people have them, they will become your "Hey, can you bring those pepper things ?" to every party you go to!


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2005)

FATZ said:
			
		

> We are having our yearly family reunion in my town this weekend and guess what's on the menu.
> 
> 9 racks of spare ribs, a packer brisket, much chicken galore and three pork butts.
> 
> ...



The last family reunion I had ended in a big fight now we don't talk to anyone.  Needless to say there was a lot of food left over, so I ate it.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jul 31, 2005)

Lucky you CWM!!....I think??


----------



## Bruce B (Aug 3, 2005)

Looks like it's time for a bigger pit. :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:


----------



## john pen (Aug 3, 2005)

Fatz..Do you have to move the ribs around as they cook, or is the heat pretty consistant from the top to bottom of your pit ?


----------



## john pen (Aug 3, 2005)

FATZ said:
			
		

> Heck, I TRY to find ways to have to tend this thing.  The dang pit just holds temp toooo good to have to tend it much.  Takes the fun out of the art.



lol....come down and use mine anytime if you like tending to your pit...lol

Actually, Im gettin it tuned in pretty good lately. Practice makes perfect..Im making a second rack now for mine, so I imagine that will give me a whole new set of problems...or should I say challenges.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 3, 2005)

John, here's a great tip for finding out where the hot spots on your pit are.  Great guy came here and told us about it a few months ago, but Finney ran him off.

  Take several cans of cheap biscuits, place around your pre-heated grate, and where ever the first biscuits get done or burnt, there's your hot spots.


----------



## john pen (Aug 7, 2005)

Just rolled back in from the wifes family reunion..More food than could be imagined...Her cousind had electric smokers..no temp guages or vents..they did pork and beef. Super heavy smoke flavor..almost over bearing...My abt's and butt were well recieved. My mother in law made this cucumber salad thing with ranch type dressing..Ill get thew recipe when she gets back this week..It was sort of sweet..very good. Venison sausage patties this am for breakfast with eggs...lots beer..bed time...


----------

